# Known donor with antagonist cycle?



## ferngilly (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,
does anyone have experience of doing a DE cycle using the short antagonist cycle for the donor?  My friend has so kindly offered her eggs to me for DE as I've tried with 4 times ICSI all unsuccessfully and we think my egg quality is the reason I can't get pregnant.  
The trouble is I'm worried that the down reg and stims will make it difficult for her physically and emotionally and she's been so generous to give me this chance, I'd prefer it to be as easy for her as it can be. 
Ideally I'd like to down reg to get in sync with her cycle, if its possible to do it that way.  

does anyone have any experience of this or advice they could post me?

thx 
ferngilly


----------



## Ju563 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,

I have been looking into the same thing and have been told by Create Health clinic in London that it is possible. 

Hope that helps and good luck.

Ju


----------

